# Home Internet Without Spanish Bank Account



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Trying to quickly get broadband, hopefully fibre put into my flat, but Vodafone and Orange both said I needed a Spanish bank account.

I am in the process of opening an account, but it's taking time, and I really need fibre quickly in order to work.

Does anyone know of any companies that can help me? Maybe setup with Expats in mind? I know it's a long shot.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

Use your phone as a 4g hotspot and connect other devices to that...assuming you have a good data plan?

At least this gets you connected quickl, it may not be as fast, but then most things on tínternet are find on just 5m download these days

(always amuses me when people say we want fibre / 300meg download speeds, yet only use it for streaming which barely uses 10m download and still depends on the speed of their devices and apps and the user anyway!!!)

But all the big companies who supply fibre and adsl like a bank account for automatic payment, so you would probably be struggling to find one that takes cash only...


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Thanks.

I connected to 4G, but it is not enough data or fast enough for my work. So it is ok for surfing the web, etc, but I could do with something more substantial.

I have used wifiaway, but they also have quite strict data usage, even tho I paid through the nose to double the allowed data.

Fibre for me is now almost essential due to work. I have an RDP that I use and it gives me super fast download and upload speeds, but there are still parts of my job that I need to do locally, and I really see the benefits from fibre. 

I fear you are right, it is highly doubtful I will get this hooked up without my Spanish account. It's just unlucky for me that I'm trying to do all this around the Xmas period.


----------



## Tom1957 (May 1, 2016)

It is possible, but I guess it depends on where you are and what is available locally. When I first connected in Spain it was via Ole communications. It was a fibre connection, 100mb in each direction.

No bank account or NIE number were required- I paid in cash for the installation and on my debit card each month. As I only needed the connection for a few months it was worth the effort to go into the local office to pay in person.

https://www.olecomunicacion.com/


----------



## uk_ukraine (Nov 10, 2016)

Tom1957 said:


> It is possible, but I guess it depends on where you are and what is available locally. When I first connected in Spain it was via Ole communications. It was a fibre connection, 100mb in each direction.
> 
> No bank account or NIE number were required- I paid in cash for the installation and on my debit card each month. As I only needed the connection for a few months it was worth the effort to go into the local office to pay in person.
> 
> https://www.olecomunicacion.com/


Thanks for your reply. I reached out to them but they don't have service in Barcelona. I will search for a similar company within Barca.


----------

